# Which Language Do You Know...



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

What Language Do You Know... And Why Did/Do You Know It?


----------



## rjk813 (Jul 14, 2005)

i learned c# and did it for a class in college. i plan on learning c and c++ in the future. i'll vote c/c++


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

going into this thread I was thinking along the lines of "english, german, and spanish" :smile:


----------



## rjk813 (Jul 14, 2005)

wow didn't even see that c# was with it. i must be losing it.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

I voted asm cuz im learning it now, but I know a few other languages. You should put php in your poll or the web designers might hunt you down


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

BASIC, and that's pretty much it unfortunately.... I got bored of just 'using' computers one day back in '91 and sat down to read a book about BASIC.


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

Java guy here, and that was because my undergrad schooling had just switched over, most of them are now-a-days. But once you learn one, you can learn just about any of them. Have C, C++, Visual C++ (now with everything I've been doing for the 'new job') experiences.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I learned java last semester and wil be learning c++ this fall


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

C...but I don't know if I want to keep learning it. It seems as though the computer science job market has been almost completely outsourced.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you're going into college, learn programming but don't base your degree on it. Almost _all_ programming is being outsourced, and most of the IT positions left are in the management/administration areas. My source is just about every postgrad I met at the IST program of Penn State, as well as the professors there.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Ya... Get Programming As A Minor Or BS... I'm Thinking About Going For A Engineering. But I Heard That There's A Bit Of A Rising In The Outsourced Countries, It Seem That They've Gotten Wise About The Pay Cuts... Justice Will Be Served...


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Languages*

I know PHP - average and am learning Delphi now :smile:


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Fox said:


> If you're going into college, learn programming but don't base your degree on it. Almost _all_ programming is being outsourced, and most of the IT positions left are in the management/administration areas. My source is just about every postgrad I met at the IST program of Penn State, as well as the professors there.


That is why I am getting a degree in computer engineering.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Ya... Programming Seems Easy Enough That you Could Just Learn It From The Net || Books... But Engineering, Everyone needs Engineers...


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I voted C. I learned it from a book and experimentation. :deveous: Other than that I've been using csh and bash shell scripting, IDL, PHP (MySQL databases are awesome) and occasionally JavaScript. I learned some BASIC, but avoid using it. In the little spare time I have left I have been learning C++ and Java.

It really is easy to learn programming from a book and some people I know took a programming class in high school, but for a degree, as LoneWolf said, everyone needs engineers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

C, Cobol, Fortran, Assembler for about a dozen different processors, several flavors of Basic.


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

*I don't agree with that....*



Fox said:


> If you're going into college, learn programming but don't base your degree on it. Almost _all_ programming is being outsourced, and most of the IT positions left are in the management/administration areas. My source is just about every postgrad I met at the IST program of Penn State, as well as the professors there.


I just can't agree with this quote, and just coming from one school source. I realize that in recent years a LOT of jobs have been outsourced, but I just finished my Masters in Computer Science and did a BA in Computer Science before that, and at two different schools. Engineering is good, CS is good, a degree in either or will still get a well respected job with pay. I did pretty quick. Besides, employers always need someone that can code AND speak the English language!


----------



## hoffman (Jul 8, 2005)

I learned C++, COBOL, Visual Basic.Net, and will be taking JAVA in the Fall semester. I guess you gathered that I am learning these languages in college.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

> I just can't agree with this quote


So don't. I don't have any experience in the field. My only frame of reference on this subject is a lecture I got during an open house at PSU. 

And I never said that Computer Science was a bad major, but if programming is all that your university focuses on, you're not going to be prepared for anything except that after college.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I am taking "Computer Science" or whatever, next year at school. But I have used (once in my life) BASIC, and C++. So can't really say.......


----------



## yto_daniel (May 25, 2005)

What do we vote if we know one selection from each of the votes? 
C/C++, java, pascal, basic, and asp (web based)

Daniel - YourTechOnline.com technician


----------

